# Correctional Officer Eric Williams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*

*Eric Williams*

United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Monday, February 25, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* 1 year, 6 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Stabbed
*Location:* Pennsylvania
*Incident Date:* 2/25/2013
*Weapon:* Edged weapon; Shank
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Correctional Officer Eric Williams was stabbed to death by an inmate inside USP Canaan in Waymart, Pennsylvania, at approximately 11:30 pm.

The inmate attacked Officer Williams and stabbed him with a shank before being subdued by other officers. Officer Williams was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Officer Williams had served with the Federal Bureau of Prisons for 18 months.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Charles E. Samuels Jr.
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons
320 First Street, NW
Washington, DC 20534

Phone: (202) 307-3198

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21737-correctional-officer-eric-williams#ixzz2M2DXiFQf


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

RIP Officer Williams.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Rest in Peace brother...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Williams


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

How awful. I don't why anyone would want that job. RIP.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Williams


----------

